# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Установка 1с и ее активизация

## Elena06091989

Здравствуйте, уважаемые посетители форума. Я далеко не программист,Стала ходить на курсы 1с "Бухгалтерия", чтобы дома закреплять знания  хочу установить программу 1с на Windows7 домашняя версия, посоветуйте какую версию программы скачать, чтобы она открылась, и как лиценцию активизировать, ведь это все делаетсяИ?!!!!А как?Если можно какую-нибудь поэтапную инструкцию)))Буду очень благодарна!!!

----------


## Татьяна Ухова

Может быть, Вам лучше купить учебную версию (300 рублей) и юзать ее ?

Подумайте, ск времени ушло на поиск этого форума, ск трафика на скачивания разных файлов, и ск денег потратили на этот самый трафик.

Может, проще купить учебную, (ее просто установить), поучиться на ней. А потом как разберетесь и закрепите навыки, уже скачивать и устанавливать полнофункциональную версию. и при этом пустую. (Учебная идет уже с данными)

ИМХО

----------


## AndyNP

Винда скольки разрядная? (компьютер-свойства)

----------


## Elena06091989

Здравствуйте , 32-разрядная.

----------


## AndyNP

можно поставить платформу 8.2.13.129 и конфигурацию 2.0.22.1. инструкцию по активации могу сбросить на почту - там ничего сложного.

----------


## Elena06091989

Ой, спасибо Вам огромнейшее!!!!!!!!мой адрес good118@rambler.ru

----------


## artur76

мне тоже www.tros.ru@mail.ru

----------


## sensor_s

скиньте мне тоже пожалуйста!
sensor_s@bk.ru
спасибо - я уже форум перекопал
Win 7 x86 - 1C 8.2
что уже делать не знаю ((

----------


## AndyNP

то sensor: есть другая почта?! а то не отправляется, выдает ошибку  Message was not accepted -- invalid mailbox. 
может стоит пересылка на неправильный ящик?!

можно еще тут порыться http://forum.ruboard.ru/archive/inde...t-680-p-3.html

----------


## Oksana2010

> можно поставить платформу 8.2.13.129 и конфигурацию 2.0.22.1. инструкцию по активации могу сбросить на почту - там ничего сложного.


И мне если можно, плиз Oksanatnp@mail.ru

----------


## supermaxru

> можно поставить платформу 8.2.13.129 и конфигурацию 2.0.22.1. инструкцию по активации могу сбросить на почту - там ничего сложного.


И мне пожалуйсто если не затруднит super.max@mail.ru

----------


## sensor_s

> то sensor: есть другая почта?! а то не отправляется, выдает ошибку  Message was not accepted -- invalid mailbox. 
> может стоит пересылка на неправильный ящик?!
> 
> можно еще тут порыться http://forum.ruboard.ru/archive/inde...t-680-p-3.html


спасибо! :D
всё отлично дошло три раза
у меня чтото постоянно всем пишет что не дошло (
ну это тоже хорошо )

Огромное спасибо :)

----------


## Elena06091989

> можно поставить платформу 8.2.13.129 и конфигурацию 2.0.22.1. инструкцию по активации могу сбросить на почту - там ничего сложного.


 А откуда взять платформу и конфигу, что-то в точности я такие не найду(((((((:confused:

_Добавлено через 5 минут 51 секунду_



> Может быть, Вам лучше купить учебную версию (300 рублей) и юзать ее ?
> 
> Подумайте, ск времени ушло на поиск этого форума, ск трафика на скачивания разных файлов, и ск денег потратили на этот самый трафик.
> 
> Может, проще купить учебную, (ее просто установить), поучиться на ней. А потом как разберетесь и закрепите навыки, уже скачивать и устанавливать полнофункциональную версию. и при этом пустую. (Учебная идет уже с данными)
> 
> ИМХО


 А в учебной версии можно самостоятельно работать, вести бухгалтерию, но не настоящую, а по примеру.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 51 секунду_
А вообще, может быть есть на этом сайте программисты из г. Ставрополя, которые смогут мне эту программу, не за бесплатно, установить на комп, а то у меня уже мозг кипит(((

----------


## AndyNP

> А откуда взять платформу и конфигу, что-то в точности я такие не найду(((((((


ой!! ошибся с платформой! 8.2.13.219. пардоньте!! ))
а все есть в инте. можно конечно скинуть на мыло, но там платформа 123 мега + конфиг 287

Елена, ловите на почту всё!! ))

----------


## Aurora4ka

Добрый день! И мне, пожалуйста, помогите с установкой 1С с нуля, винда 7 64 разряда. aurorathebest@yandex.ru Спасибо!!!

----------


## Michael33g

Здравствуйте!. Скачал и установил 8.2.13.219 и базу 2.0.2.10 для Казахстана...просит ключ.. что делать подскажите плиз.

----------


## Pold4

Добрый день. Отправьте на этот адрес sfistik@mail.ru         Установка 1С с нуля, винда 7 64 разрядная. Благодарю.

----------


## sonetka

> можно поставить платформу 8.2.13.129 и конфигурацию 2.0.22.1. инструкцию по активации могу сбросить на почту - там ничего сложного.



если нетрудно, то и мне тоже sonetka1986@mail.ru

----------


## uag

> если нетрудно, то и мне тоже sonetka1986@mail.ru


и мне дайте пожалуйста sas270606@mail.ru

----------


## IFree

Помогите, плиз!!! У меня есть платформа 8.2 13.219, конфигурация и хасп эмулятор. У меня Windows 7 32-разрядная. Всё кроме эмулятора я поставил. Подскажите, как его поставить? Может у меня какой-то не тот эмулятор? Где взять нормальный?
Если что, моя почта: mymailfree@yandex.ru

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Помогите, плиз!!! У меня есть платформа 8.2 13.219, конфигурация и хасп эмулятор. У меня Windows 7 32-разрядная. Всё кроме эмулятора я поставил. Подскажите, как его поставить? Может у меня какой-то не тот эмулятор? Где взять нормальный?
> Если что, моя почта: mymailfree@yandex.ru


Воспользуйтесь патчем! Прочитать как пользоваться, и скачать можно вот *ТУТ*

----------

Vesel76 (06.10.2011)

----------


## IFree

А этот патч подходит для Windows XP ?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> А этот патч подходит для Windows XP ?


Для любой винды подходит!

----------


## IFree

О, отлично!:good: Спасибо большое!:)

----------


## Жаннаbkv

и мне тоже плиз zhannabkv@rambler.ru

----------


## dima4ka_63

> и мне тоже плиз zhannabkv@rambler.ru


Перейдите в *ЭТУ* тему, там ссылка для скачивания!

----------


## skripl

Добрый день! И мне, пожалуйста, помогите с установкой 1С с нуля, винда 7 86 разряд. skripl@tut.by

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Добрый день! И мне, пожалуйста, помогите с установкой 1С с нуля, винда 7 86 разряд. skripl@tut.by


Чем помочь то? В чём конкретно проблема? И какую 1С ты себе хочешь установить? Пиши в личку если что!

----------


## skripl

У меня была Юколавская 7,7, глюкнул ноут и программка пропала, а базы остались, хотелось бы найти себе такую. Работаю дома, поэт. лицензионную версию пока не могу себе позволить. А вот еще момент, а можно ли Юколовские базы вставить, напр. в Мисофт, а то в Юколе некоторые моменты не устраивают. Спасибо заранее

_Добавлено через 17 минут 10 секунд_
У меня была Юколавская 7,7, глюкнул ноут и программка пропала, а базы остались, хотелось бы найти себе такую. Работаю дома, поэт. лицензионную версию пока не могу себе позволить. А вот еще момент, а можно ли Юколовские базы вставить, напр. в Мисофт, а то в Юколе некоторые моменты не устраивают. Спасибо заранее
Только есть поправочка - у меня 64 разрядная операц. система

----------


## abax

> можно поставить платформу 8.2.13.129 и конфигурацию 2.0.22.1. инструкцию по активации могу сбросить на почту - там ничего сложного.


Буду благодарен, если сбросите инструкцию на abax3@rambler.ru для
Win 7 x86 - 1C 8.2

----------


## AndyNP

> Буду благодарен, если сбросите инструкцию на abax3@rambler.ru для
> Win 7 x86 - 1C 8.2


есть только для Win 7 x32. можно поробовать вот это:




> Перейдите в ЭТУ тему, там ссылка для скачивания!


или поискать здесь http://forum.ruboard.ru/archive/inde...t-680-p-3.html

----------


## abax

> Перейдите в *ЭТУ* тему, там ссылка для скачивания!


ссылка не работает :(

----------


## AndyNP

> ссылка не работает


а так http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=532 ?!

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Универсальный патч для взлома 8х 1С
Перезалил ещё раз, предыдущие ссылки удалили!*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

*Инструкция
Из архива который вы скачали запускаем файл 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe, там открывается окно выбора, там выбираем файл (backbas.dll) который по умолчанию находится в папке bin путь к ней C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.219\bin (если релиз другой, ну например 8.2.13.000 то адес 
папки будет C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.000\bin ну и т.д.)
перед запуском проверить, что 1с закрыта (в том числе сервер 1с)*

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Ну как всегда удалили, выкладываю опять!
Универсальный патч для взлома защиты 8ых 1С*

*Скачать с Letitbit*
*Скачать с Depositfiles*

* Установка: 
 Из архива который вы скачали запускаем файл 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe, открывается окно выбора, там выбираем файл (backbas.dll) который по умолчанию находится в папке bin путь к ней C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.219\bin (если релиз другой, ну например 8.2.13.000 то адес папки будет C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.000\bin ну и т.д.)*

----------


## Michael33g

Платформу 8.2.13.219 установил, скачал базу 2.0.2.10cf. Не могу установить базу, помогите плиз.

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Платформу 8.2.13.219 установил, скачал базу 2.0.2.10cf. Не могу установить базу, помогите плиз.


Кидаешь папку сюда C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Application Data\1C\1Cv82\tmplts\1c

А потом в программе нажимаешь добавить, создание новой базы ну а дальше ничё сложного!

Или что бы папку эту никуда не кидать, укажи к ней путь сам!
Это запускаешь 1С (стартовое окно) Там жмешь настройка и в самом верху где написанно каталоги шаблонов конфигураций указываешь путь к своей папке с файлом ЦФ! После того как путь указан делаем то что в обзаце сверху!

----------


## Michael33g

По первому варианту не вышло, так как нет такой папки tmplts. По второму варианту тоже никак. Указал в настройках путь к файлу, при добавлении все равно не видит файл CF, не пойму в чем дело.

----------


## dima4ka_63

> По первому варианту не вышло, так как нет такой папки tmplts. По второму варианту тоже никак. Указал в настройках путь к файлу, при добавлении все равно не видит файл CF, не пойму в чем дело.


Может вы всё таки скачаете конфигурацию не в ЦФ а для нормальной установки! Т.е обычную! И тогда она сама установится куда нужно, и вам  не надо будет пути прописывать!

----------


## Michael33g

Я б с удовольствием, но везде где встречается везде CF...если дадите ссылку буду признателен.

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Я б с удовольствием, но везде где встречается везде CF...если дадите ссылку буду признателен.


Ну вы скажите для какой конфигурации вам нужен файл установки, я постараюсь найти! Уверен что на данном форуме всё есть!

----------


## Michael33g

Тоже так думаю что должно быть. Хотя время на поиск потратил немало. Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0.2.10. Спасибо за помощь, где-то встречалось уже как с таким файлом 2.0.2.10.cf поступить, делается через конфигуратор, но информация была скудная и я не понял.

_Добавлено через 2 часа 29 минут 48 секунд_
С помощью dima4ka_63 разобрался с установкой базы с расширением .cf Может кому пригодится все действия которые я выполнил. Выложу здесь для таких же как и я чайников.
1. Запускаем 1С ( выходит сообщение список баз пуст. Добавить? Жмем Да )
2. Выбираем создание новой базы. Жмем далее.
3. Выбираем создание базы без конфигурации. Жмем далее.
4. В строке пишем название базы, или оставляем по умолчанию предложенное название, Выбираем "на компьютере". Жмем далее.
5. Оставляем как есть или указываем свой вариант расположения базы. Жмем далее.
6. В открывшемся окне я ничего не менял. Жмем готово. Пустая база создана.
7. В открывшемся окне жмем конфигуратор, открывается окно "конфигурация".
8. Открываем вкладку "конфигурация" - жмем "открыть конфигурацию".
9. Еще раз открываем вкладку "конфигурация" - жмем "загрузить конфигурацию из файла"
10. Выбираем файл базы с расширение .cf  
11. После обработки программа предлагает принять изменения. Жмем принять. Закрываем окно конфигуратора. Вот и все.

----------


## Solovey Razboy

> *Ну как всегда удалили, выкладываю опять!
> Универсальный патч для взлома защиты 8ых 1С*
> 
> *Скачать с Letitbit*
> *Скачать с Depositfiles*
> 
> * Установка: 
>  Из архива который вы скачали запускаем файл 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe, открывается окно выбора, там выбираем файл (backbas.dll) который по умолчанию находится в папке bin путь к ней C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.219\bin (если релиз другой, ну например 8.2.13.000 то адес папки будет C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.000\bin ну и т.д.)*


Для Win 7x64 Подходит?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Для Win 7x64 Подходит?


Так точно! Подходит вроде ко всему! На чём проверялось, всё ок!

----------


## Solovey Razboy

> Так точно! Подходит вроде ко всему! На чём проверялось, всё ок!


Патч пошёл на Win 7 sp1x64

----------


## Тамара7

> можно поставить платформу 8.2.13.129 и конфигурацию 2.0.22.1. инструкцию по активации могу сбросить на почту - там ничего сложного.


Здравствуйте! Очень прошу и мне скинуть, очень нужно разобраться самостоятельно:  nikolt2@list.ru   Заранее благодарна.

_Добавлено через 6 минут 31 секунду_



> Перейдите в *ЭТУ* тему, там ссылка для скачивания!


Ссылка не работает.:(

_Добавлено через 12 минут 36 секунд_



> Так точно! Подходит вроде ко всему! На чём проверялось, всё ок!


Удалили опять.:(

----------


## larisav7

Добрый вечер. Я уже все поперепробывала и патч и эмул... ничего не получилось. У меня Win 7 x 86. Установила платформу 8.1.15.14 и 8.2.10.82  (2.0.12.2). Если не сложно напишите как мне это активировать.Заранее спасибо. larisav7@yandex.ru

----------


## Тамара7

> Добрый вечер. Я уже все поперепробывала и патч и эмул... ничего не получилось. У меня Win 7 x 86. Установила платформу 8.1.15.14 и 8.2.10.82  (2.0.12.2). Если не сложно напишите как мне это активировать.Заранее спасибо. larisav7@yandex.ru


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...439#post149439

----------


## Тамара7

> можно поставить платформу 8.2.13.129 и конфигурацию 2.0.22.1. инструкцию по активации могу сбросить на почту - там ничего сложного.


Сбросьте пожалуйста на почту инструкцию.У меня установлена платформа 8.2.13.219 с УТ10.3.12.3, но никак не выгружаются базы информаций на платформу.Может ваша комбинация установится и загрузится.Емейл: nikolt2@list.ru Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Тамара7

"10. Выбираем файл базы с расширение .cf "  - из какой базы выбираем, из папки распакованного кофигуратора? Там нет файлов с таким расширением.При попытке указать саму папку конфигурации, получаю сообщение о том, что не найден файл с таким расширением.

----------


## Nekii

Куда конфигурацию установили, там и лежит этот файлик.

----------


## Тамара7

В том и вопрос,что там файл с другим расширением.

----------


## larisav7

Добрый день. У меня проблема возникла. Вечером ставила 1С 8.2 и патч, а утром (не знаю связано ли это) комп загрузился до момента введения пароля. Ноут купила неделю назад и там пользователь 123 и без пароля. Сегодня войти не дает, пишет обратитесь к сетевому администратору...у меня сети нет...Предлагает ввести другого пользователя, но я не меняла пользователя и пароль...что делать, не могу войти вообще никак...Windows 7 Домашняя Базовая.SOS!!!!! Помогите кто может!!!!

----------


## ksp

> можно поставить платформу 8.2.13.129 и конфигурацию 2.0.22.1. инструкцию по активации могу сбросить на почту - там ничего сложного.


Будьте любезны ksp19711@yandex.ru

----------


## dima4ka_63

> *Универсальный патч для взлома 8х 1С
> Перезалил ещё раз, предыдущие ссылки удалили!*
> 
> *Скачать*
> *Скачать2*
> 
> *Инструкция
> Из архива который вы скачали запускаем файл 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe, там открывается окно выбора, там выбираем файл (backbas.dll) который по умолчанию находится в папке bin путь к ней C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.219\bin (если релиз другой, ну например 8.2.13.000 то адес 
> папки будет C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.000\bin ну и т.д.)
> перед запуском проверить, что 1с закрыта (в том числе сервер 1с)*


*******

----------


## drganza

скиньте патч и инструкцию плиз drganza@yandex.ru 

заранее благодарен!!

----------


## dima4ka_63

*По просьбам трудящихся, ещё раз перезалил
Универсальный патч для взлома 8х 1С*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

*Инструкция
 Из архива который вы скачали запускаем файл 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe, там открывается окно выбора, там выбираем файл (backbas.dll) который по умолчанию находится в папке bin путь к ней C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.219\bin (если релиз другой, ну например 8.2.13.000 то адес 
 папки будет C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.000\bin ну и т.д.)
перед запуском проверить, что 1с закрыта (в том числе сервер 1с)*

----------


## m-unit

аналогичная ситуация с Томарой, отсутствует файл с расширением CF. В чем может быть проблема?

----------


## Тамара7

> аналогичная ситуация с Томарой, отсутствует файл с расширением CF. В чем может быть проблема?


Несмотря на отсутствие файла с нужным расширением, у меня все получилось.Просто выгрузку данных я пыталась выполнить из конфигуратора а оказалось что нужно добавить конфигурацию, указав в списке номер версии и все благополучно загрузилось,хотя файла с нужным расширением в архиве не было.

----------

m-unit (08.07.2011)

----------


## m-unit

не понял, куда добавить конфигурацию и в какомм списке?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> не понял, куда добавить конфигурацию и в какомм списке?


В личку опишите проблему! Что конкретно не получается! Чем смогу помогу!

Или посмотрите тут, как обновить, там про 8.1 написанно, но делать вам надо всё также
http://rw.1cv8x.ru/adm/obnovit_konfiguraziu.html

----------

m-unit (08.07.2011)

----------


## Тамара7

> не понял, куда добавить конфигурацию и в какомм списке?


Дело в том,что я новичок в этом деле и устанавливая программу в первый раз, загрузила данные баз из конфигуратора и программа нормально загрузилась.Затем после загрузки обучалки,перестала работать.Очистив компьютер от обеих программ, попыталась заново загрузить, но безрезультатно, т.к. файла с нужным расширением в архиве не было. При следующей попытке ,загрузив платформу и патч, открыла не конфигуратор а платформу и нажав на кнопку "добавить" (информационные базы) выбрала появившуюся в списке версию конфигурации, она благополучно загрузилась и программа работает.

----------


## m-unit

ясно, я тоже новичок, пытаюсь установить впервые. платформу установил вроде бы правильно, вот с конфигурацией проблема. 

Возможно что на конфигурацию стоит защита? Как взломать конфигурацию? На нее тоже необходим патч? кто-нибудь подскажите будьте любезны :)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Универсальный патч, сделан заново, так как старый на платформе 8.2.14.519 не работал! Инструкция та же, если что есть внутри архива! Пользуемся на здоровье*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------

523 (14.09.2011), Irina78 (13.07.2011), sno (24.07.2011)

----------


## m-unit

Благодарю! Разобрался! Здесь ответ, все работает прекрасно   http://www.ex.ua/view/6401159

----------


## Тамара7

На всякий случай скачала, хоть у меня работает и с прежним патчем.Спасибо.

----------


## Merlin_jr

*dima4ka_63*, спасибо за ваши труды.

Как ни странно, но то что скачал по ссылкам из этого топика оказалось той же самой утилитой, что выкладывалась ранее.
будьте добры, проверить и повторно выложить НОВУЮ версию патча для 8,2,14 т.к. под х64 через 1,5-2 часа работы она вываливается :(

----------


## norfonzor

Угу, 


> Как ни странно, но то что скачал по ссылкам из этого топика оказалось той же самой утилитой, что выкладывалась ранее.
> будьте добры, проверить и повторно выложить НОВУЮ версию патча для 8,2,14 т.к. под х64 через 1,5-2 часа работы она вываливается


 программы вылетает, с сообщением ключ защиты не обнаружен

----------


## allkjh

> *Универсальный патч, сделан заново, так как старый на платформе 8.2.14.519 не работал! Инструкция та же, если что есть внутри архива! Пользуемся на здоровье*
> 
> *Скачать*
> *Скачать2*


В сентябре появилась платформа 8.2.14.528. Для неё этот патч тоже подойдет?

----------


## norfonzor

> Сообщение от dima4ka_63  
> Универсальный патч, сделан заново, так как старый на платформе 8.2.14.519 не работал! Инструкция та же, если что есть внутри архива! Пользуемся на здоровье
> 
> Скачать
> Скачать2
> В сентябре появилась платформа 8.2.14.528. Для неё этот патч тоже подойдет?


По этому и спрашиваю что на платформе 8.2.14 вылетает

----------


## Varkolak

кому надо, могу скинуть на почту архив платформы 8.2.14.519, работает без установки, прямо из папки проверял на XP, Vista 32, 7 32.

----------


## yana34

скиньте и мне пожалуйста 1с 8.2 на адрес sql770921@yandex.ru

----------


## larisav7

если не сложно пришлите на адрес larisav7@yandex.ru         на Win 7*64 будет работать?

----------


## Varkolak

на 64-битке не пробовал ((((

----------


## Xristina-L-X

Здравствуйте, я новый пользователь. Внедриться к вам заставила нужда. Я в компьютерах практически "0". Зарегистрировала ИП по продаже товаров через интернет, а учет вести негде... Сказали, что самое реальное - 1С, но у начинающего предпринимателя на лицензию денег нет. Подскажите что и где можно взять и как установить. Плиз!!!!! Я очень нуждаюсь в вашей помощи....

---------- Post added at 01:41 ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 ----------

Здравствуйте, я новый пользователь. Внедриться к вам заставила нужда. Я в компьютерах практически "0". Зарегистрировала ИП по продаже товаров через интернет, а учет вести негде... Сказали, что самое реальное - 1С, но у начинающего предпринимателя на лицензию денег нет. Подскажите что и где можно взять и как установить. Плиз!!!!! Я очень нуждаюсь в вашей помощи....

---------- Post added at 01:47 ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 ----------

А можно и мне на почту? kristinazorina@yandex.ru И как узнать скольки разрядная винда? Мой комп-свойства - там ничего кроме Mikrosoft Windows XP ProfessionalService Pack 3 версия 2002 ничего не написано (((((

----------


## avm3110

> как узнать скольки разрядная винда? Мой комп-свойства - там ничего кроме Mikrosoft Windows XP ProfessionalService Pack 3 версия 2002 ничего не написано (((((


Раз не написано - значит 32-х битная :-)

Если в компьютерах "0" (с) то скорее всего подсказками "где можно взять и как установить" вряд ли можно обойтись - что и не говори, но базовые знания крайне необходимы.

----------


## Xristina-L-X

Ну не совсем "0". Когда работала бухгалтером даже как-то получилось перенести и установить 1с-ку с рабочего компьютера на домашний, но только я уже не помню как я это сделала....(((((

----------


## Галина75

я еще не опоздала? скинь пожалуйста сюда: orengalya@ya.ru

----------


## Vlad12

тут грузим платформу
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...тформу-!!!
тут грузим конфигурацию
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...-ССЫЛКИ-!!!
тут грузим книжки (в начале идет описание установки)
http://forum.ruboard.ru/forumdisplay...ия-по-1С

---------- Post added at 01:29 ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 ----------

Думаю будет полезно
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...нающему[COLOR="Silver"]

----------

Leevas (14.09.2013)

----------


## Muha777

> можно поставить платформу 8.2.13.129 и конфигурацию 2.0.22.1. инструкцию по активации могу сбросить на почту - там ничего сложного.


И мне скиньте ПОЖАЛУЙСТА !!!!!  muha1910@rambler.ru

----------


## AndyNP

> И мне скиньте ПОЖАЛУЙСТА !!!!!  muha1910@rambler.ru


уже версия платформы 8.2.18.109 и конфиг 2.0.50.3. инсталятора конфига у меня нет, только обновление с предыдущей версии. а вот подойдет "старая таблетка" на последнюю платформу или нет, не знаю. хотя при установки новых платформ "лечить" не приходилось - все работает.

----------

